
Show HN: Succintly – Easily read or listen summary of any website on your phone - null_exceptions
https://succintly.io
======
Immortalin
What's the monetisation model?

~~~
null_exceptions
The app is totally free, and it will remain so.

I am hosting and providing the summary api, so I am counting on provinding
paid nlp apis.

~~~
Immortalin
How are you doing the speech generation?

~~~
null_exceptions
For now, I am using the text to speech provided with the native sdk.

I am looking for alternatives, like Watson, etc. Which can provide more
natural sounding

~~~
charlieegan3
Amazon Polly is pretty good.

~~~
null_exceptions
Thank you for the suggestion.

I will have a look into it

------
ask2sk
No love for Android?

~~~
null_exceptions
Plenty of love :)

Work is in progress, looking good so far.

I plan to release it in a couple of weeks

